# Advice getting rid of Hookworms "hooks" in front yard ?



## Flipmode (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi all - just joined the forums hoping I can tap the experts. Google & Yahoo don't seem to be much help. My problem, we got a new puppy for Christmas. Come to find out he had hookworms. The vet gave him a dose of Strongid-T, then another 2 weeks later. We wen't about or lives and didn't clean up after him in the yard every time. So a month later and he's follow-up tested, and still has hookworms. We figure the yard has probably gotten infected. We also have kids and a cat, so we want to be sure that if there are hooks out there, we kill them. 

Problem, doesn't seem like too much info out there for killing hookworms once they are in the soil / yard. 

I've read: 

Mixture of bleach and water sprayed across yard. This is probably not good for the environment, children, or other pets. 
Sprinkle Borax on the infected areas, daily for a week or 2. This kills all grass as well. 
Rent a flame-thrower and scorch the top layer of soil. Seriously? 
Virkon® S is a pesticide of some sort from Dupont, that supposedly kills hookworms. But I can't find that verified on the webpage or internet. 

Does anyone here have any advise? or experience with any of the options above? Or different options maybe? I notice a lot of people ask the same question I did, but not many answers out there. Lets try to nail this one down for the next new puppy owner. 

Thanks guys! 
Rob / South Carolina USA / Husky Mix "Bear" / About 3 months old.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

George was recently diagnosed with whipworms and according to what I've read, the eggs can live in the soil for years. As long as my dogs do not eat the soil, they are safe...... ummmm.... that doesn't sound like it was going to work so right now, the monthly heartworm preventative I'm switching to will take care of whipworms. I'm not sure what else I could do except continue to keep up poop clean up.,


----------



## Flipmode (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes I forgot to mention the eggs can live in the soil for years. And hookworms get their name because they have hook teeth. The actual parasite is really small, like a piece of hair, so you can't see them. But if you step on them with bare feet, they latch onto your foot and burrow through your skin into your bloodsteam. Really nasty critters. 

We are now being strict with prevention and cleaning up after him, but I'm afraid since we weren't at the start, we have the "decontamination" to deal with. I'm not even sure if we can test the soil. But just want to be safe in case. 

Thanks -


----------



## Flipmode (Feb 6, 2011)

Flipmode said:


> Virkon® S is a pesticide of some sort from Dupont, that supposedly kills hookworms. But I can't find that verified on the webpage or internet.


Concerning this product, here is the response direct from DuPont: 



> ...we do not have a label claim for hookworm even though it may work. We just don't have any official test data to show efficacy. The in use dilution of Virkon S has a pH of 2.2 so it may very well kill your yard, at the very least I would expect some phytotoxicity to the leaves. Virkon S is designed as a hard surface disinfectant so in order to be effective, as with any disinfectant, it needs to come into direct contact with the pathogen of concern. When dealing with hookworm it may be down in the soil and thus protected to an extent.
> 
> If you have any further questions, please feel free to contact me directly.
> 
> ...


Seem's this isn't the product I was hoping for. The search continues...


----------

